# Start Up Checklist



## eeln0saj (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm in the process of starting up a small clothing business in California and wanted to clarify the things I need to do to set everything up legitimately.

I am...
-apply for a CA Seller's Permit
-filing a fictitious business name statement
-city business license application.

These are the things I am confused about. I will not have any employees, so will I need to still file for a FEIN? Also, how do I file for a State Tax ID number? 

What will I need to create a business checking account? And is there anything I have overlooked? 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

eeln0saj said:


> I'm in the process of starting up a small clothing business in California and wanted to clarify the things I need to do to set everything up legitimately.
> 
> I am...
> -apply for a CA Seller's Permit
> ...


Yes you are on the right track. You will need to do all of that.

Based on my research, you do not have to file for a FEIN if you have no employees.

As for the State Tax ID number, you get it when you apply for the CA Seller's Permit. 

And for the the business checking account you will need your fictitious business name and your business license.

Hope that helps


----------



## dom42 (Sep 5, 2008)

just go to google and type in business license or uptaining licenses for start up business. you will have many websites that can direct you to where you need to go......infact you might not even have to leave your computer to get them. there are many companies that offer that service of uptaining them for you all throught their website.good luck


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Chris is right with everything he said. You do have everything on your list that you will need. Since you have no employees, you just file as a sole proprietor and the FEIN is not neccessary.


----------



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

Aloha! Sounds like you're on your way.

I would also suggest you talk to your tax preparer regarding which status you decide to run your business under (individual, sole proprietor, LLC, corporation) and what your can and cannot actually expense. 

If you can, see what categories (expense, income, etc.) and reports they would want at the end of the year.

Bookkeeping is important!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Always used to think I'd like to live somewhere like California, but not so sure now.

To start a business in Europe is a lot more straightforward. Offer product or service, sell. Unless you have commercial premises, you don't need any licenses, permits, zilch.


----------

